# Soundproofing advice needed



## Katsumoto (Mar 13, 2012)

So probably doing this a bit backward, but now that I've got most my equipment set up, I'm thinking about sound proofing.

Basically what I'm wondering is is how much improvement in sound isolation will I get from modifying a single wall. The room sits above my garage and three walls are exterior only. The door wall is shared with the rest of the upstairs hallway and laundry closet. I realize that sound can and will travel through framing, ceiling, and floor, but shouldn't it improve the noise level on the upper floor still only doing the back wall?

My plan was to tear down the 2X6 wall, insulate it, use furring channel + DD & GG. Then of course a solid door.

Thoughts on this approach considering I'm unwilling to treat all four walls and ceiling?

Pics for reference.


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

I am not an acoustic expert but I would think you would also want to isolate the sound coming in from outside into your theater and not just the sound from inside your house. How is the noise that comes in from the closed windows?


----------



## Katsumoto (Mar 13, 2012)

Diskohouse said:


> I am not an acoustic expert but I would think you would also want to isolate the sound coming in from outside into your theater and not just the sound from inside your house. How is the noise that comes in from the closed windows?


Virtually none, especially at night when I'll be using it most. We have a full acre and live on a slow street. I can only hear the occasional ATV.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. Way behidn from being at a trade show.

The one wall and door will certainly help. I would consider doing the ceiling also at a minimum since it's likely a shared space with the rest of that floor and sound will flank that way.

Bryan


----------

